# FCC bars EchoStar two-dish plan



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

The Federal Communications Commission ordered EchoStar Communications to terminate a plan to give customers two satellite dishes so they can receive local broadcasts along with pay-TV channels.

The FCC said Wednesday that the two-dish plan violates federal law and agency rules. EchoStar offered customers in certain markets a second satellite dish for free to obtain local channels.

The agency said the two-dish approach could prevent some viewers from receiving access to all local channels. In addition, scheduling for local channels appearing on the second dish would not show up on the main onscreen menu of programs.

Full Story


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Hmm Charlie said if this did happen he would drop some market. Which markets you think he is gonna drop?


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

There is a really significant inaccuracy in that article that I hope didn't influence the FCC's decision, and if it did, then Charlie needs some new lawyers.

"In addition, scheduling for local channels appearing on the second dish would not show up on the main onscreen menu of programs."

Yes it does - completely seemlessly. There is no indication that the channels are coming from another satellite.


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Scott Greczkowski _
> *Hmm Charlie said if this did happen he would drop some market. Which markets you think he is gonna drop? *


Do they show up if you don't have the second dish?


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2002)

I don't recall mine showing up until after the second dish aimed at 148 was installed.


----------



## snagel (Mar 24, 2002)

Yeah that's right
FCC bars Echostar 2 dish plan

I just got off the phone with a Dish CSR. It seems now that the FCC has barred Echostar on the use of two dishes that they now want to schedule an appointment to come back out to the house and take the second dish and SW64 switch down and take the equipment back. 
If the FCC won't allow them to use two dishes then they want the equipment back that they installed in January.


----------



## Chris Freeland (Mar 24, 2002)

That article is inaccurate. From my understanding of the FCC document I read, E* can still split locals between orbital locations, E* just needs to make it better known to subs that a 2nd dish is required to receive all of their locals and must install 2nd dish when required for new subs. The FCC outlined a whole list of suggestions on ways E* can implement to come into compliance. With E7 almost ready, most if not all DMA’s should be able to provide all locals on a single Dish500 by the end of the month. This ruling by the FCC is no big deal.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Let me clarify my statement: The locals appear seemlessly in the guide once the second dish is installed. But, there was no reason for anyone not to get the second dish - Dish was giving them away and installing them for nothing! 

Snagel - you've got to be kidding, right? Did you call the csr, or did they call you? And remember, possession is 9/10 of the law!


----------



## snagel (Mar 24, 2002)

They called me.


----------



## snagel (Mar 24, 2002)

Snagel - you've got to be kidding, right? Did you call the csr, or did they call you? And remember, possession is 9/10 of the law!


No, Mark I am just kidding! Didn't get to pull enough pranks on April Fools day.

It wouldn't surprise me though.
I told one guy at work this and he's going to go home and take the stuff down before they come to his house. He said they ain't getting my sh*t! 


:lol:


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

lol......:lol:


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by snagel _
> *Snagel - you've got to be kidding, right? Did you call the csr, or did they call you? And remember, possession is 9/10 of the law!
> 
> No, Mark I am just kidding! Didn't get to pull enough pranks on April Fools day.
> ...


Dont let them take it. You didnt sign anything for it? Its yours keep it and tell them if they dont like it to take you to court


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

> they now want to schedule an appointment to come back out to the house and take the second dish and SW64 switch down and take the equipment back.


That's because you have the special and extremely rare BF Egypt dish version. It is funny how many people took you seriously. Someone quoted you on that other site.


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

RKing, the number of people that took him seriously should tell you something about the average person's attitude towards Echostar Communications...


----------



## RichW (Mar 29, 2002)

Who ya callin' AVERAGE?


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2002)

Treating Charlie cruelly


----------

